# It's been two years since I bought my first MAC



## chelseadawn (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't even have a job until a little less than a year ago (I'm sixteen) but I still managed to go out and snag whatever MAC I could get my hands onto. 
I have a small bin of non-mac stuff, but most of my drugstore makeup I gave to my sister when she moved away, so my collection is almost entirely MAC and I loveeee it so so much so I wanted to share pictures of it. Yay!

Where I keep it all! (Big bag is palettes and eye stuff, and I put the smaller bags into it; black and white flowers is liquid face makeup, next to it powder face makeup; black bag is brushes; bottom bag is lip products)







Face products:




top: Pinch O' Peach blush, Cubic blush, Vanilla Pigment
bottom: Physicians Formula bronzer, Mineralized Skinfinish Natural, Strobe Liquid, Prep and Prime face, Select Moisturecover concealer (hahaa this looks so much darker.. it looked alright at the counter today, I'll have to test it out), Revlon Colorstay Foundation (Until I can figure out if I'm allergic to Mineralized Satinfinish, I hope I'm notttt)

Lip Products (They look a little messy, ew, sorry!):




top: 40's pink Mattene lipstick, Urgent! Slimshine, Pink Fish lip conditioner, Underaged lipglass in a sample jar.
middle: Hue, Plink!, Girl About Town, Ruby Woo
bottom: Impassioned, Brave Red, Speak Louder, Slicked Pink Lip Gelee.

MAC Brushes:




 190SE, 129SE, 252SE, 219SE, 209SE, 275SE, 217SE, 210, 239, 188

Other Brushes (Elegant Faces, top one is from the Body Shop.. I use it for paint pots, pretty much. it's crap)





Mascaras, pencils:




  Maybelline Stiletto Mascara, Almay One Coat Nourhsing Mascara, Eye Kohls: Teddy, Fascinating, Smolder. Red Enriched Cremestick Liner.

Bases:




Paint Pots: Painterly, Quite Natural, Soft Ochre, Bare Study. Blacktrack Fluidline, Flammable paint.

New ! In The Gallery quad:





Palettes!




top: Blanc Type, Soft Brown, Warming Trend, Espresso, Carbon.
middle: empty, Omega, Woodwinked, Electra, Scene.
bottom: Shroom, Copperplate, Satin Taupe, Crystal Avalanche, Gesso.





top: Samoa Silk, Off The Page, Yogurt, Da Bling, Haux.
middle: Rule, empty, Sushi Flower, Cranberry, empty.
bottom: Orange, empty, Passionate, Coppering, empty.





top: Chrome Yellow, Nylon, empty, Bitter, empty.
middle: Bright Future, emptyx2, Juxt, Flourishing.
bottom: Gorgeous Gold, Amber Lights, empty, Humid, Henna.





top: Steamy, Aquadisiac, Violet Trance, Parfait Amour, Beautiful Iris.
middle: Freshwater, Moon's Reflection, empty, Hepcat, Purple Haze.
bottom: Plumage, emptyx2, Vibrant Grape, Fig. 1.

not pictured = samples (Sun tints in Moist Plum and Pink Tinge, Mineralized Skinfinish, Silver Fog pigment, Mutiny pigment, Reflects blue glitter), Mythology e/s and Newly Minted e/s.


I go back to work at the end of the month, so my wishlist is growingggg! /Excited.


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 20, 2009)

Pretty good collection for just two years. 

Nice to see another Physicians Formula girl on the forum!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fabulous collection for a 16 y/o...Nice stuff


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Palettes


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice collection you got there!!=)


----------



## Tahti (Aug 21, 2009)

I love your collection, such a great pick of products!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 22, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great collection! I'm loving your eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 24, 2009)

really nice collection, i like ur bags


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

Love your collection!


----------



## shedonna (Sep 26, 2009)

Great collection for a girl your age!


----------



## VIC MAC (Sep 28, 2009)

Keep up the good work....I'm 40 and started at your age! And I'm still loving makeup. Remember to educate yourself. It takes a lot of money to keep collecting makeup  You've made some great choices with the items you've got. A tip from me would be......unless you plan on becoming a makeup artist along the way - stop buying makeup that you wouldn't use yourself. We all get sucked into buying LE products from MAC - but very often, they just sit there in a drawer, and never get used! And suddenly the only thing you can do, is throw them out, cause they've gone bad! Hope that saves you a few $


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

LoVeLy!  I hope my collection will get bigger and bigger as time goes by!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

nice collection I love your mac palettes great colour choices for your skin tone!


----------

